# More screensavers



## esse (Jan 8, 2009)

[deleted]


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice work, esse!  Welcome to the board.   And thanks for taking some of the load off of me.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Hi and welcome esse! Pretty screensavers...thanks for sharing!*


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Those are great, thank you!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

esse,
Those are beautiful, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Esse -

The screensavers are very nice!  I love the variety.

Thanks so much for posting,

Marci


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, Esse! Glad to have you here. Thanks for sharing your screensavers. I like the one with the hand, myself.

L


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Very cool esse!


----------



## esse (Jan 8, 2009)

Bump -- added 12 new ones.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice screensavers.


----------



## Erich (Dec 26, 2008)

I like those a lot.  Thanks for posting them.

I might have to use one.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Essie- those are soooo beautiful! I love so many of the nature ones!
May I please ask you, if I wanted to use one do I just click copy to my photobucket?
And then transfer it from there to my Kindle, its already the correct size?
Thank you so very much


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you. I really like them.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

These are lovely! Thanks so much!


----------

